# first year coyote trapping



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

I've been calling them for years, but this is my first year trapping them. I was very happy and excited when I got this male on day 2 today!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

what you using for a set flat , hole , sent post . bait,lure,urine ?

I have been doing Ok with ***** and thinking it's time to set for k9's


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm doing the hole sets, next to fence posts and really small trees out away from my timbers...fox urine on the post or tree backing...sides barricaded a little...various things for bait. I caught this one using a little piece of Pekin duck meat in the hole. I reset it and have a piece of hog lard in the that hole now. I haven't bought or made any lures yet. 

I decided to start trapping a week and a half ago....I know no one who traps...just have been watching youtube videos.... ...and have been on one other trapping message board. ...so this may be the only coyote I ever trap...lol. My name and address plates luckily came super quick after realizing I had to have them. I can see where I'm probably addicted to it now. The part of making it all look natural and other things messed like an animal did it and thinking of other things to do that may help is just a great thing to me!...lots of fun! When I seen I had him I couldn't believe it! 

This will also be my first year for **** trapping.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

well if you have DP's "dog proofs" I have had god luck with dog food , fill a cleaned out dry milk jug about 2/3 full of dry dog food , then add about 1-2 table spoons liquid smoke , I than add a few squirts of anchovy oil , but opening a can of makerel or sardines and adding it to the mix should get it adequately fishy without being soggy

it has a little shine to it from the oil and smells like smoked fish and dog food the nice part is it is all in the jug and pours right into the DP this would probably work down a hole with a foot hold or if you pounded a pipe in to the gound and at a bit of an angle put the trap in front of the pipe opening by a few inches so that as they are digging in the pipe for the bait they step on the trap

***** like fishy bait , but so do skunk and possum luckily I catch more **** than skunk or possum 

another trick to making a dog resistant **** trap is to take a 12 or 14 inch square board ply wood scraps are good , drill a hole about 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 inches in the middle set the trap under the board in a hole deep enough that the jaws will clear the board , wire a marshmallow or other bait to the pan reduce pan tension and place the board over so that the hole shows the bait , they reach in looking for the bait and get caught with their hand in the cooky jar and there isn't much they can do to fight the trap with a piece of wood between them and it

of course dps and dog resistant are only good if your trying not to catch the farm or neighbors dog , if you have the location any old foot hold works for **** , a lot of my locations come with land owners dogs


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

I am running all DP's for the ****. The **** haven't been running....hopefully they will this week with it warming up some. They were running right before season started.... 

Thanks for all the tips! I appreciate it! I know nothing about any of this yet!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Good job! Looks like a big dog to me.

By and large I used dirtholes. especially early season. Gives you a an almost irresistible sight attractant as well! Here anyway, most of your numbers are made early in the season, and consist of last years pups. You need to get it while it's good!

You guys are talking of baits which I had never thought of. A favorite of mine was chunked/aged horse meat. I didn't let it age to much before adding some glycerine and borax. lures were a totally different thing, and I tried lot's of them and had luck with all. The best I ever used was Russ Carman's Canine call...bar none, even my own making! Put a bit on a small piece of sheep skin and put a short spike in it, in a dirt hole.... Keeping them there as long as I could, you never know the forces working against you, overnight or the next? You had pretty much a weatherproof set as well! Flat sets, getter guns, it was always a top producer!

How did your dog react as you approached him? He looks like one that might be trying to get ahold of a piece. Most yotes cower, but a very few are jumping against the chain, wanting to get a hold of you.

My kids grew up running a trapline with me. It was out of a pickup and on two track roads, but you learn to identify travel routes for critters. That's how your going to make your time pay! And I'm sure trapping is way different out here than where you are located.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

deer season starts here saturday morning , my goal is to collect up all the livers as it is always what is eaten out of the gut pile first let them ripen just a bit then chunk and freeze and see how that works


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful 'yote... He sure don't look happy.. .So what are you gonna do with him? Keep the skin? Gonna eat him?

After seeing this, I'm starting to think about trapping them too. We've got WAY too many in this area and I'd like to start getting rid of them now before I get going on chickens and such next year.. 

Being a land owner, if I am reading things right, I don't need any tags or license to trap on my own land.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

every state is different but , if your state offers a trappers education course they are usually very informative and give you lots of good info and puts you in touch with trap suppliers in your area as well as fur buyers.

ours was like 12 dollars and I am sure I came home with that in fee stuff and discounts off supplies I bought easily not to mention a nice printed manual the state puts out and my first years license free the fist years license free is a 20 dollar value right there 
having less than an acre I can call mine , I am trapping others land and need a license , In Wisconsin unless you held a trapping license prior to 1990 you need to take trappers ed to get one.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

3acres Coyotes are doing Good, you might consider Bobcats. If close to Streams, Beaver, Muskrats, Otters and I have seen several Mink.

Years ago in early '70's I made enough Trapping and running **** Hounds to pay for my first Farm but ***** were bring $50. I was selling to Viers.

big rockpile


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

littlejoe said:


> Good job! Looks like a big dog to me.
> 
> By and large I used dirtholes. especially early season. Gives you a an almost irresistible sight attractant as well! Here anyway, most of your numbers are made early in the season, and consist of last years pups. You need to get it while it's good!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Thanks for posting this!

I just ordered some of that Canine Call since you mentioned it...it did have GREAT reviews and seemed very popular! I ordered some more traps and gear also.

That coyote cowered and waited out of there. He stared at me and growled some when I got right up to him. He mostly tried to hide behind a little tree. I tried to not make it any worse on him than it was, but wanted to just look at him a bit. I talked real soft and moved slow and was alone. I've been within a few feet of them while calling, but not for very long before shooting them. Even though I've shot tons of them, it was something to just be that close to him alive. He didn't act in pain at all, just very very annoyed that he was caught....can't blame him at all. I'll be honest, a big part of me did feel sorry for him. 

2 winters ago I lost track of how many I shot just by sitting on one of hills....lots of ones with terrible coats and no tail fur. I feel they need thinned again, but now they use my place at night a lot more...so feel this trapping will be a good thing if I can get good at it.

Terribly windy the last couple days....no animals movement. Today is a great day, so I have high hopes and hopefully getting another and maybe a deer or 3....


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> deer season starts here saturday morning , my goal is to collect up all the livers as it is always what is eaten out of the gut pile first let them ripen just a bit then chunk and freeze and see how that works


Good idea! If I ever get a deer, I may do the same. Deer numbers are WAY low around here. I do have tons of all kinds bait with raising all my own protein out there now. I have about 15 speicies of animals.....


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

simi-steading said:


> Beautiful 'yote... He sure don't look happy.. .So what are you gonna do with him? Keep the skin? Gonna eat him?
> 
> After seeing this, I'm starting to think about trapping them too. We've got WAY too many in this area and I'd like to start getting rid of them now before I get going on chickens and such next year..
> 
> Being a land owner, if I am reading things right, I don't need any tags or license to trap on my own land.


Thanks! He wasn't real happy with me. I skinned him. If I can get to where I am getting a few, I want to start selling some fur and I want to learn how to tan and make things out of everything I hunt and trap. I messed up tanning my first deer hide. I'd like to get to where I'm making clothing and stuff like that. With all kinds of other meat in my freezer, it may be hard for me to want to eat a yote very bad...

Yes, LOTS of coyotes around here too! The trapper as a landowner rules are still unclear to me. I wish they would just have a place that flat out says things like....Landowners can trap on their own land without tags and licenses....or cannot, etc....instead all kinds of confusing paragraphs. I know I can hunt predators on my land without a license, but still unclear on trapping. I went ahead and got my license and tag my traps to be safe. 

Good luck to ya if you start doing it!


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

big rockpile said:


> 3acres Coyotes are doing Good, you might consider Bobcats. If close to Streams, Beaver, Muskrats, Otters and I have seen several Mink.
> 
> Years ago in early '70's I made enough Trapping and running **** Hounds to pay for my first Farm but ***** were bring $50. I was selling to Viers.
> 
> big rockpile


Thanks! I have seen one Bobcat. I live by lots and lots of big woods, so lots of places to hide and never get seen or have to be seen. I have 4 ponds with spillways, but no rivers or creeks. I am close to a bigger type river. River otters do visit and eat all my pond fish..... **** sign of course is all over the pond banks and actually they show up by my barns....one was eating with the goats the other morning...

WOW!...it would be something to do something major from fur money like that! I don't even know what prices of anything are yet. I know I haven't tried to even sell a coyote in many years. The last one I tried to sell they didn't give me any for it...that was when nothing was bringing anything thought....**** might of been a couple dollars if I remember right.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If you have the traps I would make 3 sets within 30' of each other. There's nothing like a coyote in a trap to attract more coyotes. I've caught as many as 3 in a group setting while trapping in CO.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I thought I was gonna get to shoot me one tonight. It was down by my barn howling.. I grabbed my spot and .22 an rushed out... By the time I got to where I could see the area, he was gone... 

I knew he was in that area because I've found some tracks right around there on quite a few occasions.. 

Some night when I get bored I think I'm just gonna go hang out... Here it's legal to spot light them and use a .22 at night..


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

fishhead said:


> If you have the traps I would make 3 sets within 30' of each other. There's nothing like a coyote in a trap to attract more coyotes. I've caught as many as 3 in a group setting while trapping in CO.


That would be great to catch 3 in one spot like that! I just got more traps and am putting some sets close like that. Thanks for the tip!

I think all the deer hunters around here have the coyotes held up and all that goes with the deer hunting...gut piles to eat, hurt deer that weren't found but went off and died, the coyotes themselves getting shot, etc...anyway, I haven't seen sign what so ever of any coyote movement at all the last 7 days or so.

I've been deer hunting also and haven't even seen a deer on my place either, but deer numbers have been really low here the last few years.


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

simi-steading said:


> I thought I was gonna get to shoot me one tonight. It was down by my barn howling.. I grabbed my spot and .22 an rushed out... By the time I got to where I could see the area, he was gone...
> 
> I knew he was in that area because I've found some tracks right around there on quite a few occasions..
> 
> Some night when I get bored I think I'm just gonna go hang out... Here it's legal to spot light them and use a .22 at night..


Boy that sounds close! I hope you get him!

Got a possum this morning in a coyote set... The **** and possum were running last night here for the first time since season started.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

So today was the first day of deer season... I was in the stand for maybe 30 minutes, and my neighbor sends me a text saying a coyote was heading my way... We were on the top of a ridge that runs along the back of our properties.. 

About 45 seconds later, I see two of them coming towards me along the fence line. My stand is hanging out over a wide pipeline ROW that's just recently been cleared, so I've got a great shot at them.. 

First off, I was stunned at how big they are here.. I don't get it.. little deer, big coyotes... Only in WV... 

They are about 125 yards or so from me, and I'm hunting with open sights.. I drop a bead on the furthest one from me because he's stopped, and they are looking at a doe in the brush.. I pull the trigger.. CLICK!!! WHAt the HEck?!?!?! They both look up at me. I was surprised they heard it from that distance, but the wind was blowing somewhat towards them... 

I think, "Did I forget to load my gun? I Know better!!!" So I pull back the bolt and a live round flies out... Cheap PPU ammo.. I know better, but it's all I had, and I have never had a misfire with PPU.. 

So I get the second round racked, and and lined up again and let it go at the same one. He is still standing still, but I tok a real fast shot at him.. I'm pretty sure I got him.. He took a strange jump when I let it go... The second one starts to do this dance like a squirrel in the road with a car barreling down on him. I'm sure that round cracking by him blew his mind.. I get a third round racked real fast and let it go at the second one.. He was just starting to run, so I was trying to lead him, but it was a wild shot to be taking... I'm sure I missed.. 

I didn't get down from my stand until a few hours later, and by the time I went to look for blood, the wind had been blowing super hard, and all the leaves were pretty much disturbed, so I'm not sure.. .

Funny.. I was talking to the neighbor later today, and he said he wanted to take a shot, but he it was too far, and was at a bad angle for him from his stand.. He said in all the years he's been hunting here, this is only the second time he's seen a yote during deer season, and he didn't get a shot either time.. Then here I come, first time ever deer hunting in WV, and I get to take two shots at two yotes.. LOL... 

I just wish like heck hat first shot wouldn't have been a dud.. I know it would have been a kill, because I had a a decent amount of time to get lined up on it.. 

The second I did get the first shot off, that doe bolted out from in front of them.. Maybe 30 yards away.. I probably saved a deer, and the yotes had no interest in it after those shots.. 

OK.. so that was my excitement for deer hunting today... other that the one single deer worth shooting was directly under my stand and never gave me a chance to get a shot at it... SIGH..


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the story!...good story! Things like that get the blood flowing for sure. I still get so fired up seeing a coyote I sometimes close my eyes and pull the gun while firing, missing bigger than life...especially if I haven't shot at one in awhile. 

Beautiful morning this morning, but not a critter in sight. A new buck rub though by where I have some **** traps...neat to see that.


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

some new things I have for trapping now...


The actual sifters aren't very much from the trapping places, but I made this sad looking thing though for sifting dirt over the traps. It works great!...light weight and it's flexible....may add wood sides someday.



I've been using an actual hammer and a big spade, but I think these will work better. The claws on my hammer are actually a little too curved for roughing up sod and dirt, so anxious to use this new 3 in 1 tool. This shovel will be handy too...fits right in my bucket.




new stakes and stake driver deal



new skinning stuff




scents


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My family sold to this company from early 1900's when they would pic them up with Horse and Wagon.

http://www.veirsfur.com/Home_Page.php

When I was selling so many ***** were bringing $50, even Skunk would bring $3.50. This was back in early '70's.

big rockpile


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Are coyote pelts worth much today?

And what kind of traps is the OP using again? I don't think I had seen that?


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

Got this one this morning


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

big rockpile said:


> My family sold to this company from early 1900's when they would pic them up with Horse and Wagon.
> 
> http://www.veirsfur.com/Home_Page.php
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link! They come pretty close to me on their travel routes every once in awhile. I may have to sell to them and see what happens. Thanks again!


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh, got my first **** now too!


----------



## 3acres (Feb 6, 2013)

simi-steading said:


> Are coyote pelts worth much today?
> 
> And what kind of traps is the OP using again? I don't think I had seen that?


Well, I haven't sold any yet or know anybody that has, but from what I see in my internet travels, it seems worth trying to sell some good ones.

Right now I am using Duke #3's for these coyotes. They seem to be one of the cheaper traps and sell at my local farm store.....they're the only brand they sell. I am going to try like the Minnesota brand trap and a couple other brands when I can afford to. I'll eventually have maybe an opinion formed on what I like the best, but right now am just excited to be learning and getting what I'm getting!


----------

